# Place to Sleep in Hatteras



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I am looking for a place to stay in the middle of March when I will (hopefully!) be making a trip to Hatteras. Prefer condo/townhouse type thing but it really doesn't matter! I will only be there 4 maybe 5 days. This is what I have found so far: Cape Hatteras Motel, Lighthouse View, and Outer Banks Motel. Any thoughts, suggestions, recommendations?

Thanks!
Brittany


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Check Out our very own - Drumdum's place:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/drumdum/

Gotta say - a great place to stay - and where else can you get a real reliable fishing report?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

http://www.outer-banks.com/friscowoods/

If you are ok with a cabin, only $320 for the week at that time of the year...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, see if Kenny has a spot open for ya.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/drumdum/

I also recommend Buxton Beach.

http://buxtonbeachmotel.com/


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Have to throw up another vote for drumdum.. Jody will take good care of you, and you wont beat their prices anywhere.. And if you can catch Kenny he might even give you the skinny on where to start...
MATT


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll 3rd DD's Place....first class hospitality and facilities. Ill be back in October


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

If you can get a room with Kenny & Jody, you can't go wrong. Crocker's mom runs a fine place also!

Matt:fishing:


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Id go with Drumdums place as well...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

DD's place.........there should be one in every town 'cross the usa....the R


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys - checking on the dates now with Drumdum!

Brittany


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I should have titled this thread Brittany's a million and one questions! I'll try to keep them to a minimum ....with just a million!

I know that March is not the best fishing time but I still plan on going. Should we bring our yaks? 

Brittany


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Its better the yaks with u and not use them, than to get there and wish u. had brought them


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

That's true. I just have to haul them 10 hours and could make better timing without them. 

Drumdum's place is available!!!

Brittany


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Britt, you can't go wrong with Kenny and Jody! :beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> I should have titled this thread Brittany's a million and one questions! I'll try to keep them to a minimum ....with just a million!
> 
> I know that March is not the best fishing time but I still plan on going. Should we bring our yaks?
> 
> Brittany


 I'd bring it just in case.. Sometimes that time of yr the sound turns on,water temps cooperating.. Catch a calm day back there and ya might bail the gray trout,or catch flounder.. If you're really a hearty soul,ya may even go over to the bar on the Ocracoke side of Hatteras Inlet and maybe catch a pup or a biggun... 

PS Thanks guys for recomending us...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Would you fish inshore or on the outside of all the pillings or would you rish closer to the ferry cut??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingfish said:


> Would you fish inshore or on the outside of all the pillings or would you rish closer to the ferry cut??


 Pilings work well at times,but at that time of yr,I'd fish just n or e of them on the island that builds up there at low tide.. Fish the shoals around it...


----------

